# Ton unbefriedigend bei Feuerwerk



## Sempervivum (17. August 2019)

Liebe Videospezialisten,
ich habe heute Abend ein Feuerwerk mit meiner Digitalkamera (Olympus E-M1 Mk II) gefilmt:
https://ulrichbangert.de/hier-lebe-ich/Braunschweig_Schloss-Spektakel/2019-08-16.mp4
Leider ist der Ton ein Graus: Durch das Böllern wird die Musik herunter geregelt und in Pausen dann wieder hoch. Wie kann ich das verbessern? Ich habe auch einen Audio-Rekorder und denke daran, ihn manuell einzustellen und das Herunterregeln von Lautstärkspitzen auszuschalten und eine Übersteuerung des Böllerns in Kauf zu nehmen? Ist das Erfolg versprechend? Oder gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit?
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Technipion (17. August 2019)

Hey Sempervivum,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie gut man die Musik da noch retten kann. Die Explosionen übertönen die (im Vergleich) leise Musik halt schlichtweg. Aber bin da kein Experte, womöglich kann man die Übergänge per Hand wieder schöner klingen lassen.

Aber wenn du die Musik gerne quasi als Hintergrundmusik im Track hättest, warum legst du sie dann nicht einfach nochmal darüber? Also die Originalmusik zwischen den Böllern ausblenden und dann über den gesamten Track nochmal die Musik (in hoher Qualität, z.B. von CD) drüberlegen?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (17. August 2019)

Hallo Technipion, danke für diese Hinweise.
Erst Mal muss ich ergänzen, dass das von gestern Abend mehr oder weniger ein Probeaufnahme war, wo ich als Zaungast nicht auf dem Veranstaltungsgelände war. Morgen werde ich Karten kaufen und auf das Gelände gehen, dann hoffe ich, dass die Musik lauter sein wird.

Dein zweiter Hinweis, die Originalmusik drüber zu legen, wäre eigentlich optimal, aber es gibt dabei zwei Probleme:
1. Erst Mal müsste ich die Musik identifizieren und wenn es kein bekanntes Stück ist, könnte das schwierig sein.
2. Das leidige Urheberrecht: Ich will das Video ja nicht nur im stillen Kämmerlein ansehen, sondern auch bei Facebook, auf Youtube und auf meiner Homepage präsentieren. Und dann kann ich nicht einfach eine Musik von CD verwenden.
Ich habe bei anderen solchen Videos, wo keine Musik dabei war, auch selber welche drunter gelegt, aber es war jedes Mal schwierig, eine Musik zu finden, die ich verwenden konnte. Habe auch schon 30 Pfund bezahlt, um an eine Musik heran zu kommen :-D


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. August 2019)

Hi Ulrich, definitiv manuell aussteuern und so niedrig aussteuern, dass das Feuerwerk nicht übersteuert.
Anschließend in der Post Production den Ton durch einen guten Kompressor jagen und damit leisere und lautere Anteile soweit "zusammenpressen", dass es einerseits noch natürlich klingt (ohne Pumpen) und andererseits die Musik etwas "nach vorne" kommt.


----------



## Sempervivum (18. August 2019)

Danke Martin, das hört sich gut und plausibel an. Einzig die Tatsache, dass mein Audiorekorder bei leisem Material vernehmlich rauscht, macht mir etwas Bedenken. Da das Wetter offenbar mitspielt, werde ich, wie geplant, heute Abend noch Mal hinfahren und es so testen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. August 2019)

Hat es brauchbar geklappt?


----------



## Sempervivum (22. August 2019)

Hallo Martin, ich konnte es leider nicht testen, weil ich dann am Sonntag Abend doch nicht hinfahren konnte. Nächste Möglichkeit ist am nächsten Sonntag das Lichterfest in Bad Harzburg aber ich weiß nicht, ob da auch Musik dabei ist.


----------



## Sempervivum (22. September 2019)

So, gestern Abend hatte ich eine neue Möglichkeit, ein Video aufzunehmen und zwar beim Feuerwerkswettbewerb in Hannover. Ich habe dabei den Pegel meiner Kamera auf den niedrigst möglichen Wert gestellt und erwartungsgemäß ist die Musik jetzt sehr leise. Habe zwei Kompressoren ausprobiert und zwar in Audacity und Acoustica. Letzteres kostet, aber das Ergebnis ist wesentlich besser: Bei Audacity "atmet" die Musik stark und ich habe den  Eindruck, dass der Filter vorausschauend arbeitet, d. h. die Lautstärke der Musik geht schon vor dem Knall herunter.
Bei Audactiy habe ich die Ansprechzeit auf den niedrigst möglich Wert von 0,1 sec gestellt, bei Acoustica auf 0,01 s. Vermutlich verhält sich Acoustica deshalb bzgl. des Atmens besser.
Gibt es noch alternative Software zum Komprimieren?
Beste Grüße - Ulrich
BTW: Da es sich ausschließlich um den Ton handelt, wäre diese Frage u. U. besser in Audiotechnik aufgehoben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2019)

Hi Ulrich,

es ist etwas schwierig, den gesamten Themenkomplex "Kompressor" in einem Forenpost zu erklären. Außerdem kenne ich weder das Audiomaterial, noch die Kompressoren in Audacity und Acoustica.
Trotzdem versuche ich mal, ein klein wenig zu helfen.

1. Du willst sicher, dass die fetten Böller noch fette Böller bleiben. Das heißt, du solltest mit einem "schnellen" Kompressor nur ein wenig komprimieren, nur die Spitzen vorsichtig dämpfen. Wenn es pumpt, dann ist es zuviel. Achte hier auch auf eine recht kurze Release-Zeit des Kompressors, damit er wirklich nur die Transienten bearbeitet.

2. Der Knall ist das erste, was du von einem Böller hörst, man nennt das auch den Transienten oder das Attack (z.B. bei Kickdrum oder Snaredrum). Diesen Knall möchtest du erhalten, also sollte (in einem zweiten Kompressions-Schritt), der Kompressor so langsam sein, dass er die Transienten noch durchlässt und erst danach, in der Decay- oder Sustain-Phase zupackt. Hier auch eine etwas längere Release-Zeit nutzen, damit er nicht nervös reagiert.

3. Generell immer vorsichtig rangehen, nicht versuchen, alles in einem einzigen Kompressions-Schritt zu machen. Lieber dezent aber dafür mehrere Schritte. Das Kompressions-Ratio eher gering halten, so um die 4:1, statt gleich dick mit 10:1 zu komprimieren.

Es kann durchaus bissel dauern, bis man sich mit der Funktions- bzw. Wirkungsweise von Kompressoren angefreundet hat.  Nicht frustrieren lassen, hehe.  Du kannst mir gerne auch mal ein Audiobeispiel zukommen lassen, dann schau ich mal, was geht.

Cheers
Martin

PS: Ich verschiebe es in den Audio-Bereich.


----------



## Sempervivum (23. September 2019)

Ja, bei der Recherche habe ich schon gemerkt, dass die Komprimierung eine Wissenschaft für sich ist.

Hier mal mein Original-Audio:
https://ulrichbangert.de/div/kompr/P9210596.wav

Und mit Acoustica komprimiert:
https://ulrichbangert.de/div/kompr/P9210596-compressed-Acoustica.wav

Einstellungen bei Acoustica:
https://ulrichbangert.de/div/kompr/Finale-Acoustica.png

Ich bin in die Theorie nicht eingestiegen und habe nur ein wenig experimentiert bis ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden war.

Und hier das fertige Video:


----------



## Sempervivum (26. September 2019)

Was die Software betrifft so habe ich inzwischen weiter gesucht und bin fündig geworden: In dieser Übersicht werden einige aufgeführt:
Kostenlose Kompressor Plugins: Top 8 VST für deine DAW ⋆ delamar.de
Ich habe TDR Kotelnikov und MeldaProduction MCompressor getestet. Beide lassen sich als Plugin in Audacity integrieren. Entschieden habe ich mich für MCompressor, dieser lässt keine Wünsche offen.

Auch das Diagramm mit dem Knie und die Wirkung der Regler verstehe ich jetzt besser.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. September 2019)

Sorry für das späte Feedback, ich war ein wenig beschäftigt. Dein Ergebnis ist schon deutlich besser geworden und ich denke, es ist schon durchaus brauchbar. Ich vermute mal stark, dass du nicht vorhast, Toningenieur zu werden (das wäre ein recht langer Weg). Aber so als schneller Fix ist das was du gemacht hast absolut tauglich.

Falls du entgegen meiner Vermutung doch noch tiefer in die Materie einsteigen möchtest, hier noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Experimentieren:

Im Moment hast du ja das gesamte Frequenzspektrum mit dem Kompressor auf einmal bearbeitet. Das bedeutet, wenn du die hochfrequenten "Cracks" komprimierst, dann macht der Kompressor zeitgleich das selbe auch für die tiefen Frequenzen.
Wenn du nun aber dein Ausgangsmaterial kopierst, daraus also 2 Stereospuren machst, dann hast du zusätzliche Möglichkeiten. In der ersten Spur machst du einen Hochpassfilter (High Pass bzw. Low Cut EQ) bei z.B. 800Hz. Nun hast du in dieser Spur nur die höheren Frequenzen und kannst die so komprimieren, wei du es brauchst.
Im Gegensatz dazu machst du in der zweiten Spur einen EQ mit Low Pass bzw. High Cut ebenfalls bei 800Hz. Nun kannst du in dieser Spur die tieferen Frequenzen wie gewünscht komprimieren.
Letztlich dann natürlich beide Spuren zusammenmischen und schon hast du sozusagen "zu Fuß" deinen ersten, einfachen, selbsterstellten Multiband-Kompressor genutzt.
Natürlich gibt es Multiband-Kompressoren auch als Plugins. aber es schadet ja nicht, einfach mal einen "selbst erstellten" auszuprobieren um das Prinzip zu verstehen. 

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir einfach mal weiterhin viel Spaß bei "dynamischen" Feuerwerken ... am geilsten sind sie eh LIVE 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Sempervivum (30. September 2019)

Hallo Martin, danke für die weiteren Erläuterungen. Ja, das stimmt, ein Video, auch ein sehr gutes von Profis, kommt an das Lifeerlebnis nicht heran.
Ich habe ein wenig gesucht und einen Multiband-Equ-Compressor gefunden und zwar TDR Nova, kostenlos und scheint für den Einstieg ganz gut geeignet zu sein. Ich habe ihn installiert und erste Versuche gemacht, zunächst, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, mit zwei Frequenzbereichen. Ich kann diese Plugins übrigens problemlos auch in meiner Videobearbeitung, VDL 2016 Premium, verwenden und muss nicht den Umweg über Exportieren nach WAV und Bearbeiten mit Audacity gehen.
Nicht nur darüber war ich bei VDL erfreut, sondern auch, dass die Entzerrung meiner Fisheye-Optik und Drehen möglich war.
Übrigens hatte oben ja @Technipion vorgeschlagen, nicht die Musik vom Video zu bearbeiten sondern die Originalmusik darüber zu legen. Meine Einwände dazu, Identifizieren und Urheberrecht, haben sich inzwischen weitgehend zerstreut: Bei Hannover habe ich bei dem Video von Radio21 eine komplette Titelliste gefunden und im Feuerwerksforum schrieb jemand, dass es bei den Profis die Regel sei, dass die Titel beim Veranstalter angemeldet werden, d. h. eigentlich müsste man sie erfragen können. Ich habe aber nicht vor, die  Videos noch Mal zu beginnen.
Nochmals vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Erläuterungen und beste Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## Sempervivum (1. Oktober 2019)

PS: Inzwischen habe ich ein wenig ausführlicher mit den zwei Bändern experimentiert. Wahrscheinlich sind meine Ohren nicht geschult genug, denn ich konnte keine nennenswerte Verbesserung gegenüber dem einfachen Kompressor heraus hören.
Auch einen Limiter habe ich mir besorgt: LimitedZ von LVC-Audio. Dieser hat nur wenige Regler, und ist damit nichts für Profis, aber gut für Einsteiger wie mich. Er setzt gleich den Pegel herauf, wenn man begrenzt und man kann mit wenigen Handgriffen ein akzeptables Ergebnis erzielen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi nochmal, ich hab mir mal 10 Minuten Zeit genommen und das Ding gemastered.
Wäre jetzt bissel zu kompliziert, dir exakt zu sagen, was ich gemacht habe, aber so als Zusammenfassung der Tools (nicht die Reihenfolge):

3 x EQ
2 x Multiband-Compressor
3 x Compressor
2 x Limiter
1 x Brickwall-Limiter

Wie gesagt, ich hab da schon ne Menge dran "rumgebogen", unter anderem auch Mid-Side Bearbeitung.
Ich will eigentlich nur demonstrieren, dass man schon ne Menge machen kann ... das dauert aber eben leider, sowas zu lernen. 

Fireworks - Mastered - Demo

Hauptziel war, das "Kopfkissen" vom Sound zu nehmen, deutlich mehr "Klarheit" reinzubringen.


----------



## Sempervivum (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Martin, das ist ja gewaltig, sowohl der Aufwand als auch das Ergebnis. Vielen Dank, dass Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. So tief werde ich aber nicht dabei einsteigen, weil das Filmen und die Bearbeitung des Tons bei mir nur ein Nebenschauplatz ist. Unabhängig davon und von Feinheiten bei deiner Bearbeitung würde es mich aber interessieren, was der Knackpunkt dabei war. Die Spitzen der Knallerei liegen bei dir ja nur wenig über dem Pegel der Musik. Limiter stärker einstellen? Oder den Faktor bei der Komprimierung höher?
Beste Grüße - Ulric


----------

